
Graying Japan Tries to Embrace the Golden Years - petethomas
http://www.wsj.com/articles/graying-japan-tries-to-embrace-the-golden-years-1448808028?tesla=y&alg=y
======
dmix
I'm curious what percentage of the older population is still voting vs younger
generation.

A shift to a younger population could have significant political effects,
possibly towards a less rigid/conservative/traditional Japan. I'm not very
familiar with Japanese culture, can comment on whether the younger population
exhibits similar traits similar to the older population or are they more
progressive?

~~~
Zyst
In my albeit limited understanding: The older generation completely dominates
voting policies, and the younger (Sub 25) generation is mostly indifferent
towards politics.

As reference Shinzo Abe, and the Japanese Prime Minister, the man behind
Abeconomics is fairly unpopular among the younger generation (Citation needed,
this is something I mostly understood from forums), and he still won his re-
election.

Again the above should be taken with a grain of salt, as most of my
interactions with the Japanese are done through a couple of forums, which
could lead to a very skewed perspective.

------
orik
That image has the oddest interaction with the user's mouse.

I had to check the site on a second browser to make sure it was acting as
intended and not some bug.

